# Q elle Apple Watch série 5 choisir ? titane ou céramique ? Je suis indécis



## Toto511 (20 Octobre 2019)

Bonjours les amis je suis nouveau sur ceux forum voilà je vient ici par ceux que je suis indécis et totalement perdus ....
Voilà ma question porte sur les nouvelle Apple Watch série 5 titane et céramique et acier inox 
Voilà j’aurais voulus savoir le q elle de c’est 3 modèle et le plus solide et choc et au rayure ???? Q elle model ceux polish t’il ??? 
Sachant que je la protégerais avec une coque de protection et temps donnais que je suis une personne très maniaque ...
Q elle model et pour vous le plus moderne q elle modèle et la plus stylé et classe ??? Ça donne quoi niveau finition et rendus pour c’est 3 model ???
Je considère les montre Apple comme des bijoux d’autre ne l’es considère pas ainsi ....
Et dernier question q elle model me conseiller vous après toute c’est question et pour quoi ???


----------



## Toto511 (21 Octobre 2019)

Personne ???


----------



## Snoopy06000 (21 Octobre 2019)

Si moi lol.

Cela fait quelque temps, quelques jours, quelques semaines que je me pose presque les mêmes questions. Je considère également que la AW est surtout avec cette édition 5 qui change profondément la donne, avant tout un objet de plaisir, esthétique avant d'être un utilitaire (tous les efforts d'Apple pour percer le marché des montres et non des wearables vont dans ce sens). 

Pour ce qui me concerne, mon budget est très limité mais j'ai envie de me faire plaisir. J'hésite entre un modèle en aluminium classique ou en acier. Mais je peux quand même te donner mon avis sur l'aspect esthétique pour les avoir vues en magasin et quelques tests sur Youtube.

Acier : plus classique elle se rapproche le plus pour moi d'une montre et sa combinaison avec des bracelets semble parfaite. En revanche petit aparté la Stainless Steel semble très sensible au micro-rayures avec du polish ça part
Titanium : beaucoup la préfère mais je trouve que d'un point de vue esthétique elle semble fade. Plus légère et robuste on a du mal à la remarquer et faire une grande différence avec l'alu je trouve.
Céramique : la meilleure selon moi. Magnifique et sublime à la fois que ce soit en 40mm ou 44mm elle se remarque tout de suite par sa beauté. Problème faut savoir la porter car elle ne va pas avec toutes les tenues (un peu comme l'acier pour le sport par exemple).
Son prix aussi. Car à ce niveau-là et pour du consommable on peut prendre une vraie montre à 2000 euros.


----------



## Toto511 (21 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> Si moi lol.
> 
> Cela fait quelque temps, quelques jours, quelques semaines que je me pose presque les mêmes questions. Je considère également que la AW est surtout avec cette édition 5 qui change profondément la donne, avant tout un objet de plaisir, esthétique avant d'être un utilitaire (tous les efforts d'Apple pour percer le marché des montres et non des wearables vont dans ce sens).
> 
> ...


D’accord merci et le q elle de c’est model et le plus résistant au rayure et au choc ce long toi ??? 
En sachant que j’aurais une coque de protection sur mon Apple Watch le q elle de c’est model me conseil tu ??? 
Personnellement l alu et pas type top je te conseille en Acier par ce que l alu quand c’est rayer tu ne peux plus rattraper la rayure très fragile et non polischable ....
Ok c’est plus léger mais beaucoup plus cheap comme on me dit souvent 
Et puis toi même tu le dit c’est de l’esthétique acier  serais plus cool pour toi ;-) si ça peux t’aider à faire un choix 
Perso je suis plus attiré par le model titane et céramique mais j’aimerais un model solide résistant au rayure et au choc et bien entendus magnifique et Esthétique


----------



## Snoopy06000 (21 Octobre 2019)

oui je pense faire une croix définitive sur l'alu reste à savoir la couleur de l'acier. 

Pour la résistance et le meilleur entretien je pense le titanium. Céramique ça me semble plus fragile mais reste à voir.

Par contre je lisais qu'ils ont des petits soucis de production avec le titanium. Bien vérifier qu'elle n'a aucune petite rayure à la sortie de sa boite.


----------



## Toto511 (21 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> oui je pense faire une croix définitive sur l'alu reste à savoir la couleur de l'acier.
> 
> Pour la résistance et le meilleur entretien je pense le titanium. Céramique ça me semble plus fragile mais reste à voir.
> 
> Par contre je lisais qu'ils ont des petits soucis de production avec le titanium. Bien vérifier qu'elle n'a aucune petite rayure à la sortie de sa boite.


D’accord merci pour les information je prend note donc pour t’aider pour l’acier y’a le choix mais le mieux pour moi c’est le noir ça s’accorde avec tout c’est élégant et y’a un revêtement solide apparement c’est en poudre de diamant  qui résiste au rayure comparait au modèle argent 
Le model or y’a du potentiel mais je trouve que ça reste féminin 
D’accord donc pour toi c’est plus fragile la céramique mets plus jolie que le titane 
Je suis vraiment perdus mdr je ne c’est pas qu’elle model prendre j’hésite entre c’est 2 model  
Je suis q elle qun plutôt maniac je fait attention à mais affaire le problème c est si la céramique j’ai peur que si je mets un petit coup sans faire exprès j’ai peur que ça casse ....
J’ai lut aussi que la céramique pouvez ceux cassé si y’a un choc Thermique quand je dit ça je veux bien dire que si par exemple je sort dehors en pleins hiver admettons et que je rentre dans un endroit chaud cela pourrais cassé me confirme tu ça ?
C’est un exemple mais ça peux être inversement également ....
Je ne regarde pas trop les technique marketing d Apple je préfère avoir l’avis de d’autre personne comme toi par exemple...
Le titane cela résiste t’il mieux au rayure que l’acier inox d’après toi ??? 
L ennuie c’est que tout le monde dit que d’après ceux que j’ai entendus par Apple que la céramique et 4 x plus résistante au rayure que l’acier inox 
C’est plus léger que l’acier inox mais plus lourd que le titane ça casse facilement ....
Et le titane et plus résistant que l’acier inox il peux ceux rayer mets beaucoup moins que l’acier inox mets plus que l’a céramique ...
La céramique et aussi dure que le diamant la seul chose qui pourrais la rayer et un diamant ou le sable ....
Voilà ceux que je sais qu’à tu à dire j’aimerais avoir ton avis ???
Si tu devrais faire un choix entre la céramique et le titane le q elle choisirais tu et pour quoi ????
Je c’est je pose beaucoup de question peut-être que tu n’aura pas toute les reponse à mais question mais au moins c a m’aiderais à faire un choix 
Merci beaucoup j’attend une de t’ai réponse ;-)


----------



## Snoopy06000 (22 Octobre 2019)

Toto511 a dit:


> D’accord merci pour les information je prend note donc pour t’aider pour l’acier y’a le choix mais le mieux pour moi c’est le noir ça s’accorde avec tout c’est élégant et y’a un revêtement solide apparement c’est en poudre de diamant  qui résiste au rayure comparait au modèle argent
> Le model or y’a du potentiel mais je trouve que ça reste féminin
> D’accord donc pour toi c’est plus fragile la céramique mets plus jolie que le titane
> Je suis vraiment perdus mdr je ne c’est pas qu’elle model prendre j’hésite entre c’est 2 model
> ...



Oui je me focalise sur l'acier entre la version classique et la version or. Mais j'aime ce côté féminin de la version gold même si elle se marie moins bien avec différents bracelets. Honnêtement pour la différence entre Ceramic et titanium je me suis pas assez penché sur la question pour trancher sur la résistance de ces deux produits.  Pour moi tout dépend des usages. Je ne fais pas de travaux manuels et je suis très maniaque donc j'irai sur la céramique pour la beauté du produit. 
Sinon des avis sur la version céramique ou autre sur un autre forum 
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/why-ceramic.2127210/


----------



## Toto511 (22 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> Oui je me focalise sur l'acier entre la version classique et la version or. Mais j'aime ce côté féminin de la version gold même si elle se marie moins bien avec différents bracelets. Honnêtement pour la différence entre Ceramic et titanium je me suis pas assez penché sur la question pour trancher sur la résistance de ces deux produits.  Pour moi tout dépend des usages. Je ne fais pas de travaux manuels et je suis très maniaque donc j'irai sur la céramique pour la beauté du produit.
> Sinon des avis sur la version céramique ou autre sur un autre forum
> https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/why-ceramic.2127210/


D’accord merci beaucoup de toute t’ai réponse 
Pour répondre si je devrais faire le choix entre la version gold et la version noir donc gris sidéral c’est difficile mais si tu aime changer de bracelet souvent le plus convenable pour toi et le noir après la gold a une petite par de féminin mais bon il reste très beau je l’aurais également prit voilà voilà et Pour tout dire je suis pareille je ne fait pas de travaux et très maniaque en plus d’être maniaque je protégerais mon Apple Watch avec une coque transparente pour gardé l’originalité du produit et bien entendus la protégé du coup c’est décidée je prend la version céramique bien que ça soi cher y’a des montre pour tout les goûts et tout les style et je suis plutôt montre numérique et connecté tu dois l’être probablement puisque tu n’ai ici par Hasard
Je ne supporte pas les rayures si un de mais produit a le malheur d’avoir juste une micro rayure je revends c’est dingue mais bon je suis comme ça 
Et puis si tu me dit qui y’a des soucie de production sur l’es version titane mon choix et vite fait 
Merci beaucoup de m’avoir donnais un coup de main


----------



## Snoopy06000 (22 Octobre 2019)

j'ai regardé cette vidéo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXlp1jiCfM0
par contre elle se marie moins bien même pas du tout avec les bracelets cuirs ou milanais. donc ça dépend aussi des tenues


----------



## Toto511 (22 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> j'ai regardé cette vidéo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXlp1jiCfM0
> par contre elle se marie moins bien même pas du tout avec les bracelets cuirs ou milanais. donc ça dépend aussi des tenues


J’ai vue la vidéo cela ne me gêne pas trop j’ai un coque noir d’Apple Watch
Tu va surmant  me dire mais q elle et l’intérêt et bien ça protège et sais aussi beau noir avec la couronne blanche noir et rouge ça va le faire super bien un petit écrans avec du blanc et du rouge et là ça donne super chic 
Parconte c’est vrai que sans coque le cuir et le milanais n’ai pas type tope 
Et comme le youtubeur l’a dit on ne peux surment que porté du blanc en bracelet et toi même tu me la dit et tu m’a également dit que tu ne pouvez pas la porté avec toute les tenus donc bon je suis souvent en noir et blanc en décontracté
Je pense que ça va le faire enfin j’espère


----------



## Snoopy06000 (22 Octobre 2019)

après rien n'empêche de l'essayer et de la ramener sous 14 jours. Je l'ai fait pour la 44mm pour voir ce que cela donnait au quotidien.


----------



## Toto511 (22 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> après rien n'empêche de l'essayer et de la ramener sous 14 jours. Je l'ai fait pour la 44mm pour voir ce que cela donnait au quotidien.


Ha ok mais là moi je n’ai pas d’Apple store dans ma ville si j’achète je garde mets faudrai que je vois ça de plus prêt le rendus mais bon après je te fait confiance


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> j'ai regardé cette vidéo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXlp1jiCfM0
> par contre elle se marie moins bien même pas du tout avec les bracelets cuirs ou milanais. donc ça dépend aussi des tenues


Assez spécial cette version , mais a chacun ses gouts


----------



## yabr (23 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Assez spécial cette version , mais a chacun ses gouts


perso je la trouve jolie...bien qu'elle fasse tres plastique...ma preference va tout de même sur le modele que j'ai choisi,a savoir,l'alu argent....je la trouve tres classe et tres virile... la gris sideral,avec le bracelet noir....ça fait un gros bloc noir....


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2019)

Je prefere de loin la version acier en gris sideral 
mais c'est une question de gout


----------



## Toto511 (23 Octobre 2019)

D’accord je vois que les avis diverge c’est intéressant d’avoir l’avis de d’autre personne ici 
Mais je pense que j’ai choisis le model céramique je la préfère juste pour un chose pas de rayure possible et ça c’est super 
Oui on m’a souvent dit que ça fessais un peux plastique mais pour ceux qui on testé en condition réel au touché ça donne quoi ??? Une impression ??? Ça vous fait pensait à quoi quand vous avez touché la version céramique ???? Si vous en avez heu l’occasion bien sûr  
C est pour me faire une idée 
On sans que le savoir faire et que la qualité et la ???
Je demande au touché puisque je touche souvent ma montre pour trifouillez dans les réglages les cadrant etc et pour moi le touché de la couronne et importante  
Vous avez réussis à réactivé un peux ma curiosité lol


----------



## jmaubert (23 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je prefere de loin la version acier en gris sideral
> mais c'est une question de gout


Personnellement, cette année j'ai choisi la version acier NOIR sidéral  ( pour changer de l'alu ) et je la trouve absolument magnifique (surtout avec un bracelet milanais noir ! ).


----------



## Toto511 (23 Octobre 2019)

jmaubert a dit:


> Personnellement, cette année j'ai choisi la version acier NOIR sidéral  ( pour changer de l'alu ) et je la trouve absolument magnifique (surtout avec un bracelet milanais noir ! ).


J’ai un model série 5 en acier inox gris sidéral avec bracelet sport noir 
Je l’aime beaucoup mais je recherche toujours la perfection jetait dans le besoin d’avoir une Apple Watch pour testé c’est la toute 1 er que j’ai et j’adore j’aime beaucoup donc du coup je vais me prendre la version céramique série 5 voir si ça va le faire mais pour ça j’aimerais encore recueillir un peux plus d’info sur le model céramique


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2019)

Toto511 a dit:


> J’ai un model série 5 en acier inox gris sidéral avec bracelet sport noir
> Je l’aime beaucoup mais je recherche toujours la perfection jetait dans le besoin d’avoir une Apple Watch pour testé c’est la toute 1 er que j’ai et j’adore j’aime beaucoup donc du coup je vais me prendre la version céramique série 5 voir si ça va le faire mais pour ça j’aimerais encore recueillir un peux plus d’info sur le model céramique


Le mieux étant de vous rendre en Apple store pour essayer


----------



## Toto511 (23 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le mieux étant de vous rendre en Apple store pour essayer


Il et là le problème c’est considérais comme une édition et donc y’a beaucoup et énormément de demande et le fêlait d’attente et long 
Cela m’étonnerais beaucoup que dans un Apple store il aurais ça pour un éventuelle test et c’est plutôt loin de chez moi y’a pas dans la ville où je suis


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2019)

Toto511 a dit:


> Il et là le problème c’est considérais comme une édition et donc y’a beaucoup et énormément de demande et le fêlait d’attente et long
> Cela m’étonnerais beaucoup que dans un Apple store il aurais ça pour un éventuelle test et c’est plutôt loin de chez moi y’a pas dans la ville où je suis


Il suffit de telephoner avant ou de voir la dispo sur internet


----------

